# Seattle Supersonics @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Seattle Supersonics* *(10-12) *​*Sonics Roster**
Sonics Stats* 





 * @*














*Phoenix Suns** (14-9)*

*Suns Roster* 
*Suns Stats* 

​


*Tuesday, Dec 20th - 9PM ET/7PM PT- NBA TV- America West Arena - Phoenix, AZ​ *


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

If no one gets injured, and Nash and Marion perform as usual, then we got this game.

Marion HAS TO stop Shard, and Bell HAS TO stop Ray Ray.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns need to make sure Sonics don't get any easy points.


This team is struggling, we should pull a win out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sonics are really struggling. Seeing them recently they make us look like we play very good defense at times, especially during that Rockets game. They walked it up the court and no one stoppd the ball. Howard on 2 straight plays walked right into the middle and threw 2 floaters and score. They also shoot A LOT of 3's, maybe more than us. 

Also against Portland the other night, they had a 44-18 lead and like a 80 something to 64 lead and Blazers came back and almost won. Sonics pulled it out late 111-99.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sonics D seems to be pretty bad, so the Suns shouldn't have a terrible time getting easy shots up. They'll just have to hit 'em. It sucks having so many guys out. If the guys we have left are not hitting, Suns could lose any game against anybody. Lately it seems the Suns' strategy has been to just hope Eddie House catches fire to bring them out of their offensive woes. We could definitely use squeaking another W out while we wait for James Jones to return.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Sonics are really struggling. Seeing them recently they make us look like we play very good defense at times, especially during that Rockets game. They walked it up the court and no one stoppd the ball. Howard on 2 straight plays walked right into the middle and threw 2 floaters and score. They also shoot A LOT of 3's, maybe more than us.
> 
> *Also against Portland the other night, they had a 44-18 lead and like a 80 something to 64 lead and Blazers came back and almost won. Sonics pulled it out late 111-99.*


well, when you have a 33 pt lead on the road in a dead silent Rose Garden with 10,000 fans or less watching, you tend to let your guard down & play relaxed. 

The Blazers came within 8 with like 2 minutes or less left in the game, & Radman didn't even play because the Sonics had wrapped the game up in the first qtr. Fortson didn't play in the 2nd half either. & I'll give credit to the Blazers, they stepped it up after the first qtr & played a lot better, though I'm very upset that the Sonics let the Blazers shoot 59% from the field. Believe me, when I was watching this game, I was pissed that the Sonics didn't play hard the entire game, but they got the W, on the road, that's what matters.

& that Houston game was bad. They played horrible I thought, & it was one of those games where you know what's going to happen. They kept it close & T-Mac came in and closed it out. But the Sonics only lost by 3....let's not act like Houston is an awful team still, they had a 5 game winning streak when they came in & they played well. It's not like the Sonics got blown out by 10 or something, they lost by 3. Doesn't matter though, because, it's still an L.
======================================================
Sonics are playing better; when the offense runs through Rashard, the offense looks a lot better. Ray is playing less selfish lately, only had 18 FG attempts yesterday. 

Rashard is becoming our first option on offense. In the post he's good, beyond the arc he's good, he's just more dynamic than Ray. Luke is struggling with his offense.

I don't know what to expect, because the Sonics could come out on fire or completely dead, I don't know which will happen tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I figured part of why they gave up a lead was because it seemed already over. Just doesn't look that good though. But yeah you're right you guys could come out on fire or be dead. Hopefully it's a well played game though. Last yrs games were classics.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

geez...reggie evans - 19 pts, 18 boards. 
Suns up 100-78 with just over 5 to go. boris diaw again knocking on the door of a triple double - 13 pts, 8 asts, 8 rebs


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Final
Suns (15-9) 112
Sonics (10-13) 83

Suns Leaders
Points: S. Marion, 29
Assists: B. Diaw, S. Nash, 8
Rebounds: B. Diaw, 8

Sonics Leaders
Points: R. Allen, 26
Assists: L. Ridnour, 6
Rebounds: R. Evans, 18


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

well, that was embarrasing.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Damn Siaw stealing Nash's assists and Marions boards away from them.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Its funny what two bench plays can do for a team.

James and Burke coming back from injury really helped.

I think we're gonna going on another 5+ game winning streak.



And House is got to mention for the #1 contender for sithx man of the year.

Hes playing like Ben Gordon did for the Bulls last year.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, what a game! You could tell that confidence was very high after getting James Jones and Pat Burke back. Eddie House goes off again. Diaw back to normal after struggling with foul trouble on the road trip. Nash only needed for 25 minutes, and they played very well with him off the court. And when he is on the court, coach is putting the ball into other guys' hands more often. Diaw and House and even Bell to a small extent seem to be getting more chances to make plays with the ball. I can't say enough about how the effort given by Kurt Thomas and Raja Bell has changed this team. They seem like they are in a dog fight on every single play, something that the Suns couldn't dream of last year with Hunter or Q. Suns struggle when they need Raja Bell to score, as that's not his game. Suns are at their best when they have a few guys who can carry the offensive load so Raja can get his points in the flow of the game. Is it just me or did Raja seem kind of pissed off tonight? I dunno, but I love it. One thing the Suns missed in their last several games was James Jones' defense. Wow, he's turning into quite the defensive player. His long arms make it so even when he gets beat off the dribble (a little slow footed), his recovery will challenge the shot. Diaw is the same. House is simply a big time player, and early sixth man of the year talk is definitely not out of line. Pat Burke, the big versatile! Sticking the J, running the break, bringin the thunda, cancellationizing Ridnour! Energy energy energy from that guy, I think his hustle play actually helps get House going. I'm trying to guage what kind of player Dijon will be. I just don't know. I was happy at the thought of him learning and then next year taking over Jim Jackson's role after he expires. But despite his 6'10 wingspan he seems to be pretty against playing defense. He just seems a step behind out there on D, kinda slow. Beautiful shot, but that won't be enough for him to earn minutes on a deep Suns team that has some draft picks coming up. Hard to guage in garbage time, I'd like to see D'Antoni bring him in during the second quarter to give him some real experience. Fun game to watch, always fun when we play Seattle. Damn that Reggie Evans! I hate him, but damn he's good at what he does. Glad I didn't have to see Fortson's ugly mug this game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion admittied he was very tired after the first few weeks. The rest helped us I think. We had quite a bit of games bunched together. Now things will spread out a bit more. Friday is the next game.


----------

